#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Brewster's angle in engineering physics 1 classroom note free download

## abhishek katiyar

The Fresnel's equations eqs 1-4 tell us the variation of amplitude  coefficient fro reflected and the transmitted ray for the given  interface. The amplitude reflection Coefficient for the air glass  interface as a function of angle of incidence is shown in fig 1(a) for  both the s polarized (perpendicular component) as well as p polarized  (parallel component) wave. The corresponding reflectivity is shown in  fig 1(b). Here air is taken as the first medium with refractive index n 1  =1 and the glass as the second medium having refractive index n = 1.5 .





  Similar Threads: Ultrasonic Production in engineering physics 2 classroom free notes download Braggs law in engineering physics 2 classroom notes free download Numerical aperture in engineering physics 1 classroom notes pdf free download HELIUM-NEON LASER in engineering physics 1 lecture note download free Propagation of light through birefringent crystal  in engineering physics 1 lecture note free download

----------


## sagar sharma sea

nees some more stuff on physics 1 acc..... uptu

----------


## shewtaarora

Thanks for sharing the notes...

----------


## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Hello, now study and learn any topic of your branch on faadoo engineers new STUDY ONLINE section. All units and subjects of respective branches are covered, Well written in easy language to understand better.

First Year Engineering - http://www.faadooengineers.com/onlin...nch/first-year

Physics 1- http://www.faadooengineers.com/onlin...year/physics-i

Physics 2- http://www.faadooengineers.com/onlin...ear/physics-ii

----------

